# Why not bring it to the road?



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Battery operated or 12v off car?


----------



## anderson1999 (Sep 4, 2019)

Therewolf said:


> Battery operated or 12v off car?


Big spider came from target battery operated set on timber will last 15 days, everything else is 12v converter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

This is great! I'd love to see it on the road.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Lol....I love that!!


----------

